# Question 600V DC controller



## Rumpi (Aug 11, 2008)

I just found a manufacturer for 600/750V DC 400A controller. Big question is if something like this could work at lower voltages.
This is a theoretical question, I have no intention to build something with it, I was just wondering, since the coresponding AC inverter is already beeing used in EV conversions.
Would sure make some dragsterheart beat faster.


----------

